# IELTS Academic Requirement for recognised graduate (sub class) 476) visa



## Nadz (Jun 12, 2013)

HI!
I have got Academic IELTS socre of 6 but two of my modules rate as 5.5. I'm from Sri Lanka but did my Bachelors in the UK. 

I have already applied for recognised graduate visa for Australia and I heard that the requirement is 6 in all bands but in the general IELTS category. How would my Academic IELTS score effect the visa.




Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

You will be rejected as not meeting the requirements. Why did you apply knowing you did not have 6 in each component?


----------



## prasadbc9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nadz said:


> HI!
> I have got Academic IELTS socre of 6 but two of my modules rate as 5.5. I'm from Sri Lanka but did my Bachelors in the UK.
> 
> I have already applied for recognised graduate visa for Australia and I heard that the requirement is 6 in all bands but in the general IELTS category. How would my Academic IELTS score effect the visa.
> ...


Hi mate,
It should be 6 on each band. no matter Academic or General


----------



## gadda (Aug 18, 2014)

*ielts general or ielts acedamics??*

hello everyone, is it necessary to have ielts general test??..i am having a valid ielts academics with all modules over 6..did i need to give ielts general or ielts academics result will work??


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

It is not necessary. you can opt academic or general. But make sure you must have 6 bands in each component.


----------



## gadda (Aug 18, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not necessary. you can opt academic or general. But make sure you must have 6 bands in each component.


r u sure acedamics will work because in their website they advised to have general test ..did u know any one who apply with acedamics and get the visa??


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes I have read in this forum, also I am quite sure. They need IELTS, doesn't matter either it is academic and general.


----------



## gadda (Aug 18, 2014)

Nadz said:


> HI!
> I have got Academic IELTS socre of 6 but two of my modules rate as 5.5. I'm from Sri Lanka but did my Bachelors in the UK.
> 
> I have already applied for recognised graduate visa for Australia and I heard that the requirement is 6 in all bands but in the general IELTS category. How would my Academic IELTS score effect the visa.
> ...


hello 
i have 6 bands in all 4,,,but in ielts acedamics...but as you say they need above 6 in all 4 in ielts general which is also mentioned on their website...did my result of ielts acedamic will work ?? i am not sure??please help??


----------



## gadda (Aug 18, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Yes I have read in this forum, also I am quite sure. They need IELTS, doesn't matter either it is academic and general.


"Otherwise, you must achieve a score of at least 6 in each of the four components of the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) or another language test and score specified by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection. You must complete your test before you apply. From 1 July 2012, the score must be from a test that you sat no more than three years before you apply.

The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test."

these paragraphs are from their immigration website...


"You need only take the general training test".. this still confuses me..all the forums says that acedamics will work...what aboht this last line


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

can you send me a link where it is written?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here you can read...

Academic and General accepted


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

*Help !!!*

Hello there,

I want to apply for Subclass 476 (Recognize skilled Graduate Visa) .Last month I took academic IELTS and scored 6.5 in overall. But today I have learnt that DIBP requires General IELTS. So my question is am I still eligible to apply for this visa or I need to take GT IELTS first? Please help


In DIBP website written:
The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DIBP don't care which version you take, the easier General version or the more difficult Academic version.


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you so much Maggie-May24


----------



## erkinpasha (Jan 13, 2016)

reshadm said:


> Thank you so much Maggie-May24



reshadm, did you apply to visa with academic ielts ? and have you received your visa with academic ielts ? 

i am also planning to apply with academic ielts, but i have the same problem, forums say that both academic and general ielts are acceptable but authorized web-site say that only general :S


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

Academic IELTS is accepted everywhere, people got all kinds of visas with it: 476, 485, 189. Myself included.


----------



## erkinpasha (Jan 13, 2016)

Mikh said:


> Academic IELTS is accepted everywhere, people got all kinds of visas with it: 476, 485, 189. Myself included.


 Ok thank you so much, i have registered this forum yesterday and i had chance to check some questions which i was looking for. But still im confused either should i apply to 476 or not. I am mechanical enginner. I have only 1 year (part-time) experience. I wonder that if i take this visa, would it be so hard to find a job as mechanical engineer in au ? 

Its too risky to go au than try to find a job without experience. Even in my country.I found some institutions which help you to find a job but they are too expensive.


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

erkinpasha said:


> reshadm, did you apply to visa with academic ielts ? and have you received your visa with academic ielts ?
> 
> i am also planning to apply with academic ielts, but i have the same problem, forums say that both academic and general ielts are acceptable but authorized web-site say that only general :S



I didn't apply yet. But hopefully will apply in february. And academic IELTS accepted by DIBP. So mate don't worry


----------



## erkinpasha (Jan 13, 2016)

reshadm said:


> I didn't apply yet. But hopefully will apply in february. And academic IELTS accepted by DIBP. So mate don't worry


But how can you say that " academic IELTS was accepted by DIBP" if you haven't apply yet ?

Is there any authorised source which improves this ? Cuz as you all know, i will pay around 500 dollar in order to apply 476 visa. Now i am unemployee and even 500 dollar is quite important. 

Btw my academic ielts results are;

reading:6
listening:6
writing:5.5
speaking:6 

if this academic ielts is accepted by DIBP, what should i submit for insensify my application ?


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

erkinpasha said:


> But how can you say that " academic IELTS was accepted by DIBP" if you haven't apply yet ?
> 
> Is there any authorised source which improves this ? Cuz as you all know, i will pay around 500 dollar in order to apply 476 visa. Now i am unemployee and even 500 dollar is quite important.
> 
> ...


I asked some person, all they told the same thing. You can apply with Academic IELTS as well as with GT. DIBP they don't care about it. So for sure you can apply for it. I have the same problem like you, that's why I didn't apply..lol ))) But good luck with your application. When you are planing to apply?


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

Why don't you just call DIBP and confirm for yourself? Or, even better, read the official visa requirements here: Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)

_An overall score of at least 6 with a minimum score of 5 in each of the four components (listening, reading, writing and speaking) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application._


----------



## erkinpasha (Jan 13, 2016)

reshadm said:


> I asked some person, all they told the same thing. You can apply with Academic IELTS as well as with GT. DIBP they don't care about it. So for sure you can apply for it. I have the same problem like you, that's why I didn't apply..lol ))) But good luck with your application. When you are planing to apply?


I am planning to apply in this week. These results are enough for application ( language requirements), aren't they ?

In addition, how can i contact with member of this web-site privately ?


----------



## reshadm (Nov 21, 2015)

erkinpasha said:


> I am planning to apply in this week. These results are enough for application ( language requirements), aren't they ?
> 
> In addition, how can i contact with member of this web-site privately ?




You have already made 4 posts..So just make a comment on my post..lol  then you will be able to chat with other members privately. Anyway, Its nice to hear that you are planning to apply this week  I hope you have already collected all the necessary documents like passport, birth certificate, academic certificates and transcripts, passport size photo, police clearance certificate and P80, P 1221 forms. Good luck mate


----------

